# Rosi puppies!



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Rosi started labor this morning a little after 9 AM. Two hours later, she has three so far. Pam hasn't bothered her to feel if there are any more. This is her first litter, and she's really had an easy, quick time of it, so far.

Red is the Sire.

They're all three gorgeous Reds! Two girls, and one boy. I only know the colors of two so far. One girl is a Pied with blaze, and the boy is a red parti.

I'll get pictures when things settle down.

Sorry, none available.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The other girl has four white feet. Rosi is done at the 3 puppies. All are strong, and nursing really good.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay!!! I was wondering when Rosi puppies might show up!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

How exciting! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MNL (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations Rosi! Looking forward to pictures and videos.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Congrats! Awaiting pics, though i'm afraid i'll get puppy fever.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Congrats to you all. How exciting, glad everything went well, cannot wait for puppy pics. Yeah!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll try to get some pictures up today. Each one gained a half ounce since they were born less than 24 hours ago.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Congrats!😀 Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

one day old pictures. I got slowed up a little. They're gaining more each day than the previous day. Rosi is being a good Mom with her first babies.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Tom, 

They are gorgeous! I would be happy with any of them.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What beautiful colors!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

What beautiful little babies Tom. Congratulations. Cannot wait to see more pictures and watch them grow up.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

The colors are to die for! Precious babies!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Awe man! Do I ever have puppy fever! So cute!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats, Tom! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's a 9 day old picture. They're getting fatter, as well as Red er.

I need to repeat that none are available.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

They are gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Awe man! Do I ever have puppy fever! So cute!


Me too. I'm not looking at any more puppy threads!!:grin2:


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

Wow they are beautiful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness, they're ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I absolutely love their colors, what beautiful babies. No wonder they are spoken for already. Heart-melting.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Finally checking out this thread. Beautiful puppies! I don't recall seeing red Havanese before. Can anyone post photos of other reds?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The whole litter I helped whelp last winter were reds. This litter was clear red where Pam and Toms is red sable, but Pam and Tom's puppies will also, most likely stay red and not fade. All these puppies have stayed at least as dark as these photos. The lightest one darkened up.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here are the sire and dam of the above litter... Tony and Poppy, and the whole litter with Elinor (their breeder) about a week before the went to their forever homes.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

They are absolutely gorgeous!😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Striking dogs! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Karen they are strikingly beautiful. Mom and dad are absolutely stunning and the babies are to die for. I had never seen reds until your friends litter and now Tom & Pam's. I think reds are gorgeous.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They are pretty!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Would love to see updated pictures of Rosie's litter from Starborne Havanese


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa T. said:


> Would love to see updated pictures of Rosie's litter from Starborne Havanese


Me too! I bet they are too cute for words!!!


----------

